# OMG!?!?  WHO SAW THIS COMING???



## Kyle

Sources: Police investigating whether Jussie Smollett staged attack with help of others, allegedly being written off 'Empire'
					

Multiple sources have told ABC7 Eyewitness News that police are investigating whether Smollett and the two men staged the attack allegedly because Smollett was being written off of "Empire."




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## vraiblonde

Ha!  You beat me to it!  I just saw that on the news and


----------



## Monello

I'm shocked

that it took this long for the story to fall apart


----------



## PeoplesElbow

The story sounded so legit,  no way it was made up!


----------



## GWguy

Que Fishy..........


----------



## GURPS

What the Gay Brotha Lied  .... WTAF


----------



## SamSpade

None of it even made sense at the beginning. As more details came out, it got stupider by the minute.

But I guarantee if it comes out as 100% hoax, all those celebrities who looked stupid decrying the racism and homophobia will still double down on stupid and somehow blame Trump for it - something that never happened.

I have a hard time recognizing my own FAMILY at 2am on a sub-freezing night with a ski mask on, and I can't imagine HOW I would recognize some guy from a show I've never seen, and just happen to be carrying a rope and a bottle of bleach.

If he'd gone with ALIENS, I might have even believed it.


----------



## officeguy

Just too theatrical. Some guy recognizing him and beating him up for who he is would have been believable. There are homophobic racist arseholes in this world who would do that. It's the theatrical production with props, text and storyline that made it too easy to pick out as fake.


----------



## Kyle

Typical ####### leftist.

I wonder what kind of fake outrages Tranny and Sappy will perpetrate.


----------



## Grumpy

Sources close to Chicago reporters have said the police were able to crack the case after their request for Smollett's call log was denied by the actor.  They subpoenaed the phone records instead and continued to publicly treat Smollett as a victim of a hate crime.  When he finally turned over a PDF file of his call log nearly two weeks later, investigators were able to examine which calls the actor omitted compared to their own official copy.  His own tampering with the call log helped police narrow down which calls were important and who might have assisted in the hoax.

Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...jussie_smollett_hate_crime.html#ixzz5faw0I6fc

Too funny


----------



## Hijinx

The point is not that he lied. Not that he made up this story.
The point should be that he caused racial and homophobic hate in an effort to promote himself.
He filed an official police report making racial and homophobic accusations that were untrue.

The real point is what is the police going to do about it.?
He should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
IMO this is a hate crime.
This could have set some nutbag who isn't wrapped too tight off.
Could have gotten someone hurt.


----------



## RareBreed

I saw part of his interview last night and he said that he was talking to his manager when he was approached and then said while he was being attacked, his phone was in his pocket but his manager was still on the line. If he was on the phone with his manager right before the attack,  how did his phone get in his pocket??? Hmmmm????

He also said the reason why he wouldn't give Police his phone for a few hours was because he had personal photos on it and his boyfriend's phone number. Did he really think the Police cared????


----------



## baxter

Waiting for Trannys twisted reply,


----------



## glhs837

About the phone thing, lot of folks use their phones with wired headsets.


----------



## vraiblonde

The thing about the progs is that they are completely emotion-based and knee-jerk react instead of thinking something through and coming to a reasonable conclusion.  This is why they're so easy to manipulate.  Their handlers can literally tell them anything and if it triggers an emotion they are unquestioningly onboard.

I wonder if all those celebrities and politicians are embarrassed now that they rallied to this hoaxster's defense.  I'm guessing they're not.


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> The thing about the progs is that they are completely emotion-based and knee-jerk react instead of thinking something through and coming to a reasonable conclusion.  This is why they're so easy to manipulate.  Their handlers can literally tell them anything and if it triggers an emotion they are unquestioningly onboard.
> 
> I wonder if all those celebrities and politicians are embarrassed now that they rallied to this hoaxster's defense.  I'm guessing they're not.




Of course not, even if this is fake, he raised awareness, ya know.


----------



## Rommey

vraiblonde said:


> I wonder if all those celebrities and politicians are embarrassed now that they rallied to this hoaxster's defense.  I'm guessing they're not.


They'll just use the Dan Rather defense: it's fake, but accurate.


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> Of course not, even if this is fake, he raised awareness, ya know.


The standard bullshit answer from every leftist wingnut to every leftist fakery!


----------



## RoseRed

PICTURED: Two actor brothers detained over Jussie Smollett attack
					

The two African American brothers being questioned over the Jussie Smollett attack are actors Abimbola 'Abel' and Olabinjo 'Ola' Osundairo, DailyMail.com can reveal.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




So they were all friends?


----------



## This_person

glhs837 said:


> Of course not, even if this is fake, he raised awareness, ya know.


Morally correct even if the facts were wrong.


----------



## glhs837

This_person said:


> Morally correct even if the facts were wrong.


----------



## Yooper

vraiblonde said:


> The thing about the progs is that they are completely emotion-based and knee-jerk react instead of thinking something through and coming to a reasonable conclusion.  This is why they're so easy to manipulate.  Their handlers can literally tell them anything and if it triggers an emotion they are unquestioningly onboard.
> 
> I wonder if all those celebrities and politicians are embarrassed now that they rallied to this hoaxster's defense.  I'm guessing they're not.



Nope.

No embarrassment at all. Because the fall back (whenever these cases turn out to be not what the Left is pushing) is to speak to the "greater context" (like what's happening with the Covington Kids).

In this case, Hollywood dweebs will say that the conditions that caused Smollett to do what he did is the problem and that Smollett is the victim.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

baxter said:


> Waiting for Trannys twisted reply,



Not sure under this new forum setup how to bring up the original outrage thread. It'd be nice to take a stroll down Memory Lane....

--- End of Smollett's line (MCP)


----------



## officeguy

Its getting curiouser and curiouser:









						Police say 2 brothers being questioned in reported Jussie Smollett attack are now 'potential suspects'
					

Chicago police said Friday that the two brothers being questioned about a reported attack on “Empire” star Jussie Smollett are now "potential suspects," and detectives have "probable cause" that they may have committed a crime.




					www.chicagotribune.com
				












						Chicago police release 2 men questioned in Smollett case
					

CHICAGO (AP) — Chicago police late Friday released without charges two Nigerian brothers arrested on suspicion of assaulting "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett and said they have new evidence to investigate as a result of questioning them...




					www.apnews.com


----------



## nutz

Yooper said:


> Nope.
> 
> No embarrassment at all. Because the fall back (whenever these cases turn out to be not what the Left is pushing) is to speak to the "greater context" (like what's happening with the Covington Kids).
> 
> In this case, Hollywood dweebs will say that the conditions that caused Smollett to do what he did is the problem and that Smollett is the victim.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Right, Hollywood types will cry and since they (and politicos) are placed on pedestals that mere US citizens dont have access to .......


----------



## Bonehead

nutz said:


> Right, Hollywood types will cry and since they (and politicos) are placed on pedestals that mere US citizens dont have access to .......


The little turd sure has generated a lot of publicity for himself or should I say our fawning, leftist press has done it for him...disgusting.


----------



## RoseRed

According to CNN - he paid them off.  








						Police sources: New evidence suggests Jussie Smollett orchestrated attack
					

Two law enforcement sources with knowledge of the investigation tell CNN that Chicago Police believe the actor Jussie Smollett paid two men to orchestrate an assault on him that he reported late last month.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## RoseRed

And now Brietbart...








						Report: CPD Believe Jussie Smollett Paid Two Men to Stage Attack
					

The Chicago Police Department believe Empire actor Jussie Smollett staged an attack on himself last month, according to a report.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## vraiblonde

This story just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> And now Brietbart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: CPD Believe Jussie Smollett Paid Two Men to Stage Attack
> 
> 
> The Chicago Police Department believe Empire actor Jussie Smollett staged an attack on himself last month, according to a report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com



He had to hire 2 foreign guys because that's work Americans won't do.


----------



## officeguy

This is going to suck for the next guy who gets attacked for being gay or black for real.

I am sure, even after Smollet gets arrested for filing a false police report, this will somehow be Trumps fault. You know, 'he created the climate of hostility that made this possible'......


----------



## Dakota

That is why I refused to comment in all this time.  I knew it was bullcrap and that with a little of investigation, it would come to the surface. 

"I have single handedly destroyed my career" Kathy Griffin

Jussie Smollett "here, hold my rope and bleach."


----------



## PeoplesElbow

He is doubling down.  









						Jussie Smollett 'angered and devastated' at suggestions he was involved in his attack
					

The two brothers who were interrogated by police investigating the alleged attack on Jussie Smollett purchased the rope that was found around the "Empire" actor's neck, sources told ABC News Saturday.  Olabinjo and Abimbola Osundairo agreed to cooperate with authorities after detectives




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hijinx

I suppose now we will wait to see what they do with Smollet.

I put my money on they will do nothing.


----------



## vraiblonde

PeoplesElbow said:


> He is doubling down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jussie Smollett 'angered and devastated' at suggestions he was involved in his attack
> 
> 
> The two brothers who were interrogated by police investigating the alleged attack on Jussie Smollett purchased the rope that was found around the "Empire" actor's neck, sources told ABC News Saturday.  Olabinjo and Abimbola Osundairo agreed to cooperate with authorities after detectives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



That's always the dumbest thing to do, but it is in fact how the progs handle getting busted.


----------



## Grumpy

Yep


----------



## Dakota




----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> That's always the dumbest thing to do, but it is in fact how the progs handle getting busted.


I bet he gets away from it free as a bird.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Yooper

This is a very real problem of hoaxes such as this one:






Classical conditioning tells us that when it really happens (which, as Larry Elder said the other day on Twitter, is happening less and less), the social response trends toward, "Meh."

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Apparently he was in NY for a Broadway with lines that curiously match what the attackers supposedly said.



> He had been in New York City for a reading of the play Take Me Out, with sources telling DailyMail.com that Smollett was being considered to appear in a possible revival of the Tony-winning production about a biracial baseball star who comes out as gay.
> 
> The script for that play finds the lead character being attacked by a new pitcher who joins the team. That character uses the same racial slurs Smollett told police his attackers screamed at him, including 'f*t' and 'n*r.'





> He had been set to arrive back in the Windy City on the evening of January 28, but got held up when his flight was delayed while he and the other passengers sat on the tarmac.
> 
> That is when Smollett started to post Instagram stories, first noting that there was a delay, and then again posting when two hours after boarding the plane had still not taken off for its destination.
> 
> Another post went up when the plane finally did leave, which was followed by his final post of the night when he landed after midnight in Chicago.
> 
> A source with knowledge of the investigation told DailyMail.com that investigators now believe these stories were all posted so Smollett could alert the men ahead of the attack.
> 
> Furthermore, they also believe that this could explain why a woman in Smollett's building said she saw two men with a rope hanging around near the residences approximately 90 minutes before the incident.
> 
> Smollett then went to Subway when he arrived home at 2am, despite the fact that it was 10 degrees in Chicago at the time.











						Jussie Smollett's attack is similar to play he appeared in day before
					

He had been in New York City for a reading of the play Take Me Out, with sources telling DailyMail.com that Smollett was being considered to appear in a possible revival.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Grumpy

Add this one....Q has said that the whole Jussie fiasco was orchestrated by Kamala and Sparticus. And this morning, David Webb said the same. BTW, I don't follow Q, was told this last night by someone that follows him/her/it.


----------



## Bonehead

I sure am tired of the press coverage and seeing that little maggots face on every channel and broadcast.


----------



## Grumpy

Smollett Offered Job..lol

CNN producers were reportedly impressed throughout the ongoing saga of Smollett's apparent hoax attack on himself. They realized early on the facts didn't add up but were fascinated with how well the actor kept the narrative going. An HR rep quickly reached out to Smollett to see if he'd be interested in taking on a position at the news organization after news broke that the entire thing was probably fabricated.

"Smollett has exactly the kind of skills we look for at our fine organization," said CNN correspondent Brian Stelter. "He picked a narrative, made up all the relevant facts and details, and stuck with his story in spite of glaring holes in the plot. It's hard to find people who understand our core values here at CNN, but Smollett seems to be just the guy for us." Gotta love the Babylon Bee


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Wow even Al Sharpton is trying to distance himself from this guy.  









						Al Sharpton Says Jussie Smollett Should ‘Face Accountability to the Maximum’ If Attack Was Staged
					

Al Sharpton said that “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett should face severe consequences if the truth ultimately shows he fabricated or staged the hate crime assault he says occurred in Chicago last month.“If it is found that Smollett and these gentlemen did in some way perpetrate something that is...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Yooper

In case this development hasn't been added to this thread....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

S.E. Cupp tells me I should stop being so giddy. Didn't think I was. But I think we can agree that Schadenfreude often gives us opportunity to laugh. Like here.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## This_person

Yooper said:


> In case this development hasn't been added to this thread....
> 
> View attachment 135046
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Is it a threat if you know it's coming from yourself?


----------



## limblips

Hijinx said:


> I suppose now we will wait to see what they do with Smollet.
> 
> I put my money on they will do nothing.


The muslim college student who claimed Trump supporters attacked her in the subway was given 3 days of community service and attend counselling so I doubt he will get much of anything.  If he were to get a decent punishment the lib media will claim he was over-punished because he is gay.


----------



## gemma_rae

Unnamed sources in Hollywood report there are plans for a new docu-series on the horrific assault perpetrated by MAGA supporters on Empire star Jussie Smollett. The same sources have indicated actor Alfonso Ribeiro has been offered the lead role.


----------



## GWguy

Not sure why Jussie appears to have done this, but it's backfiring big time.









						Jussie Smollett's scenes on Empire are 'cut'
					

TMZ cites anonymous production sources who say that the 36-year-old had nine key scenes in the new string of episodes of the Fox show and one big musical.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Grumpy

GWguy said:


> Not sure why Jussie appears to have done this, but it's backfiring big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jussie Smollett's scenes on Empire are 'cut'
> 
> 
> TMZ cites anonymous production sources who say that the 36-year-old had nine key scenes in the new string of episodes of the Fox show and one big musical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



They will explain it away in episode 1 "Jussie's Nightmare" next year and all will be right with the world.


----------



## Hijinx

Roseann made a tweet saying "Muslim brotherhood & planet of the apes had a baby " referring to Valerie Jarrett  and she was long gone.
Jussie falsely accused white men of racism and violence.

Most would assume that either Muslim's or Valerie Jarrett are sacrosanct, but white men are fair game.


----------



## Yooper

CWB reporting:
*Smollett threat letter called "enormous mistake"; Purported attack location identified; Federal charges "certain"*

Apparently USPS postal inspectors were on this case looking into the letter before Smollett was "attacked."

Interesting & worth your time read (not just for the Schadenfreude, but also some background on the USPS investigators):

link: *http://www.cwbchicago.com/2019/02/smollett-threat-letter-called-enormous.html*

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

An update.

Link: Smollett charged with disorderly conduct for filing false police report



> "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett has been charged with one count of felony disorderly conduct for filing a false police report, the Cook County State's Attorney's Office said Wednesday evening.
> 
> Smollett is due in court in Chicago at 1:30 p.m. Thursday. Chicago police spokesman Anthony Guglielmi said CPD detectives will make contact with Smollett's legal team to "negotiate a reasonable surrender for his arrest."



--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## officeguy

Jussie in jail.


----------



## GWguy

Apparently, this was all perpetrated by Jussie because he was unsatisfied with his pay and wanted a raise.

He gets $65K per episode, $1.2M / year.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Apparently, this was all perpetrated by Jussie because he was unsatisfied with his pay and wanted a raise.
> 
> He gets $65K per episode, $1.2M / year.



I don't expect the bots to comment on that.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> I don't expect the bots to comment on that.


MSNBC just had a talking head on who suspects its a Trump loving police force trying to frame him.


----------



## GWguy

Update to that...
One news report quoted the numbers above.  CBS just reported he gets much more, close to $2M per year.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> MSNBC just had a talking head on who suspects its a Trump loving police force trying to frame him.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> MSNBC just had a talking head on who suspects its a Trump loving police force trying to frame him.



They're all just mental cases.  For crying out loud!


----------



## officeguy

kwillia said:


> MSNBC just had a talking head on who suspects its a Trump loving police force trying to frame him.



A vast conspiracy I am sure. And the two nigerian brothers are in on it and staged their little videotaped shopping trip at request of the police.

Mental cases.


----------



## stgislander

Jussie get a pass.


----------



## limblips

So since the charges against him have been dropped.  That must mean he wasn't lying so are they looking for the MAGA hat wearing, rope carrying, 2:30AM racists?  Given it is Chicago, there is probably some influence from some influential former residents.


----------



## stgislander

limblips said:


> So since the charges against him have been dropped.  That must mean he wasn't lying so are they looking for the MAGA hat wearing, rope carrying, 2:30AM racists?  Given it is Chicago, there is probably some influence from some influential former residents.


 His lawyer said the two brothers were indeed the attackers.

Chicago PD must have really f'd up.


----------



## glhs837

Of course, it was a no-win no matter what.


----------



## This_person

limblips said:


> So since the charges against him have been dropped.  That must mean he wasn't lying so are they looking for the MAGA hat wearing, rope carrying, 2:30AM racists?  Given it is Chicago, there is probably some influence from some influential former residents.


Who is the current mayor?

What president-candidates has Smollet been linked to?

No, the charges not being enforced is no surprise.


----------



## Yooper

This_person said:


> Who is the current mayor?
> 
> What president-candidates has Smollet been linked to?
> 
> No, the charges not being enforced is no surprise.


That it even got as far as it did was a small wonder....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person

Yooper said:


> That it even got as far as it did was a small wonder....
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I suspect it took them a second to realize what could be investigated. When they did it became better to them to let it go. 

Much like the HRC stuff but much lower level here


----------



## Ken King

This_person said:


> What president-candidates has Smollet been linked to?


Or maybe it was a former aide to a previous president and the chief of staff of a former first lady?  Someone got Kim Foxx to recuse herself and try to get the case moved to the FBI (think Tina Tchen).


----------



## Hijinx

stgislander said:


> Jussie get a pass.



Black Privilege.   See my post #38


----------



## stgislander

Prosecutors didn't want to see Chicago burn... again.


----------



## BOP

Hijinx said:


> I bet he gets away from it free as a bird.


Look who proved himself prescient.


----------

